# Go Chicago Card Worth it?



## munirfarhan (Apr 13, 2010)

I am planning to visit Chicago upcoming Spring or early Summer. As I am researching the web - I came across a site (ithink it was), offering city passes for chicago which includes free admission to numerous destinations. Passes are also available for various durations.

I am wondering if any one has any experience with Go Cards or is it just waste of time. I am planning to get a 7-Day Pass. I have never visited Chicago before and no relatives/friends to guide me

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

munirfarhan said:


> I am planning to visit Chicago upcoming Spring or early Summer. As I am researching the web - I came across a site (ithink it was), offering city passes for chicago which includes free admission to numerous destinations. Passes are also available for various durations.
> 
> I am wondering if any one has any experience with Go Cards or is it just waste of time. I am planning to get a 7-Day Pass. I have never visited Chicago before and no relatives/friends to guide me
> 
> Thanks


Chicago just happens to be over there in the good ol USA , and that's not the United States of Australia.
Watch out for Al Capone types and if you get a good offer on concrete boots, I'd give them a big miss if Al gives you the option.
Having finger nails pulled or donating some skin might be better.


----------

